# Looking To Adopt Rat <3 Longview, Tx



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I recently lost my longtime friend Jessi. I had jessi for three years. Where he came from I will never know because he was givin to me by a friend who could no longer care for him. I am now ready to move on and take on a new rat!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I live in longview TX too!! I have three rattie gals! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay!! Are you rehomeing any?? If not when I get my rat I would love to set up a play date if that's okay with you!!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Sadly I'm not! But when you find some I would love to set up a play date!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Great I'm actually talking to someone now who breeds and sells rats I'm a bit iffy about it though I'm afraid they might inhumanly breed their ratties


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope they don't. But I got 3 of my ratties from petco and one from wet pets and critters. The dumbo girl I got from petco came from a breeder I believe, she's passed but it was an accident sadly. But she was the only one to have sniffles and signs of sickness but I think she was pulled from her mother too earily. My 2 other standard girls from petco have been wonderful, they are so close to me! But the wet pets and critters rats are breed as feeders I think, but they have such a variety, hairless too! I got a hooded tan rat from them about a month ago and she's been healthy and happy, tho she is hand shy still. If you do find a breeder I would love to know! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I talked to him/her and I'm going later on to pick out my rat so I will get to see the conditions their kept in! I'm so exited and can't wait!! Do you recommend a male or female? My male and female rats before acted the same but I'm not sure if one gender is better than the other! I've seen where petco gets their pets from and I refuse to buy anything from them!!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Also on another not to anyone else I'm looking to have up to 3 rats so I'm only getting one from this person and I will still be looking for more.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I've only had females and I love them to pieces. Mine can be hyper but can be lazy also. I never saw how petco gets their rats but I don't wanna know! Saddens me to think my poor babies have been treated badly >.< 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

So I've decided to get a female! Thanks for your help  I wish I could un-see the things I saw on how they get their animals. It's so sickening. Your poor girlies have been threw a lot and its great to know they still came out great!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes they're great! You will love your girl! Are you gettin a pair?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I was actually just going to get one but do you think I should get two?


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, 2 is better then one, rats need a companion. Someone to sleep and cuddle with, groom eachother and such. If you get one she will be lonely and depressed ); just make sure your cage is big enough for 2! I have a critter nation with 3 in it and its still huge lol. Also keeping 2 vs 1 isn't that hard IMO.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay I will talk to him/her about getting two ^ ^ I can't wait to go and pick them up!!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm so excited for you ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am not sure how far you are willing to drive but have you checked Dallas for places to get your rats. I know of a breeder here in Austin but I am sure that is a little far from you lol.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh that's is way to far to drive! But thanks for the suggestion any ways! I will proably be getting all my rats from the breeder here she/he seems pretty decedent well that is unless someone else around Longview has a rattie they are giving away.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Make sure to post pictures of your gals! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I talked to her some more and she just now told me their hairless : p I've never owned a hairless rat before and I'm a bit ify about it. Do you think I should just get a regular rat at a pet store?


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Hairless rats can be a little more work. I know with hairless cats you have to bathe them daily, clean out their eyes and ears, but I don't know about hairless rats. I imagine they could be more work. But if you decide against getting a pair from the breeder you could always check your local humane society for rats. :3
Just found a webpage about caring for hairless. http://www.ehow.com/how_4531472_care-hairless-rat.html


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Kennedy it helped a lot!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I only get petstore rats because i know they deserve a good life :/ Im happy with my rats, all of them i've gotten from the stores.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Lovingly said:


> Thanks Kennedy it helped a lot!


No problem :3


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I went ahead and got the girls and now I have two pregnate rats!! She tricked me!


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I saw that thread, so I am going to go read that.


----------

